# X-Fi beta drivers



## mab1376 (Jun 24, 2008)

there are actually from creative and are compatible with ALSA

http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10530


----------



## FatForester (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure these are the same ones from April. How'd you get yours working under ALSA? The only way mine is working is under OSS.


----------



## mab1376 (Jun 25, 2008)

this is not an OSS module with X-Fi support in it, it is an actual driver which can be applied to ALSA.



> ./installer --with-alsainc


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive noticed the "what you hear" function doesnt work in vista anyone know of a fix for this??


----------



## mab1376 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Ive noticed the "what you hear" function doesnt work in vista anyone know of a fix for this??



Post this in the X-Fi support syndicate this is a Linux section.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jun 25, 2008)

sorry im not down with linux i thought ALSA maybe another sound card lol,


----------

